#ubuntu-dz 2010-12-06
<rohff> bonjour a tous
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
#ubuntu-dz 2010-12-07
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<rohff> Bonsoir a tous
#ubuntu-dz 2010-12-08
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
#ubuntu-dz 2010-12-10
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
#ubuntu-dz 2011-12-11
<boomscud> salam
<boomscud>  Hi need your help. I'm using ubuntu 11.10 updated today when i try to do airmon-ng start wlan0 i get: ERROR: Neither the sysfs interface links nor the iw command is available.
<boomscud>  Please download and install iw from
<boomscud>  http://wireless.kernel.org/download/iw/iw-3.2.tar.bz2. 
<boomscud>  last night it was working good i think ist because of update
#ubuntu-dz 2012-12-05
<oix> plop
#ubuntu-dz 2013-12-02
<ino> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/374489_696911326988225_1246734165_n.jpg
<amine> Salam alaykoum
#ubuntu-dz 2013-12-03
<haux> سلام عليكم
#ubuntu-dz 2013-12-07
<Lei00> join ubuntu-fr
<Lei00> oups
<Lei00> :P
<Lei00> Salam el khawa
#ubuntu-dz 2014-12-05
<med\> The expertise is knowledge of ways in which the performance of a task
<med\> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/ar/aribas/PKGBUILD
<med\> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/voidlinux/void-packages/fe3c421d50cf9ad1333204549dfba30261bd7d2c/srcpkgs/aribas/template
<med\> pacman-makepkg vs xbps-src
<med\> vbin alaise="-Dm755 src/your/bin ..... "${pkgdir}/your/bin"
<med\> vbin vdoc vman vinstall .....etc
<med\> write a code that performs the task correctly
